# google mail  schon Erfahrung damit?



## ralf2 (14 November 2005)

Hallo, grüße Euch!

ein Freund empfiehlt mir das neue google mail, daß sich wohl erst in einer Testphase befindet, aber große Klasse sein soll.
Hat schon jemand von Euch Erfahrungen damit?
Man kommt wohl erstmal nur über Empfehlung da rein.



P.S. schaut es Euch mal an:

http://mail.google.com/mail/help/intl/de/about.html


----------



## Heiko (14 November 2005)

Ich hab nen Account, nutze ihn aber nicht regelmässig.
Die Frage ist, ob man noch einen Mailanbieter braucht...


----------



## Reducal (14 November 2005)

Google ist derzeit eh etwas umstritten, was den Sinn und Zweck der Datenspeicherung betrifft. So wie man den Maildienst interpretieren könnte, erfolgt dabei auch eine ungeheure Sammlung/Sortierung der Nachrichten. Den Vergleich zu eBay (die derzeit größte Kundendatenbank der Welt) braucht Google mMn nicht mehr zu scheuen. Aber wie Heiko schon anmerkte - wer´s braucht, soll´s haben - unbedenklich oder gar unseriös ist dieser Dienst sicher nicht.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (14 November 2005)

Ich selbst nutze Google-Mail seit ein paar Monaten als privaten Mailaccount, nachdem mir Web.de's aufdringliche Versuche, mir ihren kostenpflichtigen Dienst aufzudrängen und mich zum regelmäßigen Anschauen der Auslog-Werbung zu zwingen ("Logout vergessen") genervt hatten. 

Im Wesentlichen gefällt mir gmail sehr gut, keine aufdringliche Werbung, viel Speicher, interessantes (wenn auch erst gewöhnungsbedürftiges) Benutzerinterface.  Allerdings finde ich die "googlemail.com" Adressen unhandlich, weswegen man entweder Freunde im Ausland braucht, oder aber ein wenig mit Proxies herumtricksen muss... 

Unschöner ist hingegen die Tatsache, dass ein paar SPAM-Blacklists aus mehr oder weniger nachvollziehbaren Gründen gmail Adressen filtern, siehe z.B.  http://foo-projects.org/node/27 Wenn es auch IMHO zurecht Diskussionen über Sinn und Unsinn von Blacklists geht, und ich einen kontextbasierten Filter vorziehe, kann dies durchaus nervig sein. Ebenso sollte man sich bewusst sein, dass Google den Dienst letztlich zum Datensammeln im grossen Stil gebraucht.

Daher von mir nur eine bedingte Empfehlung


----------



## Anonymous (21 November 2005)

Mich würde mal interessieren welchem Datenschutzgesetz ein Gmail Account eigentlich unterliegt? Dem deutschen oder dem amerikanischen Gesetz?


----------



## Reducal (21 November 2005)

Alle Daten werden dort freiwillig eingegeben, wo ist da was schützenswert? Gesetzmäßig dürfte der Erfüllungsort kaum bestimmbar sein, da Google global ansässig ist und im Zweifelsfall der Betreiber wohl nach amerikanischem Recht zu behandeln ist.


----------



## Anonymous (21 November 2005)

Ich dachte hauptsächlich an die gespeicherten emails. 
(Stichwort "Briefgeheimniss")


----------



## Reducal (21 November 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte hauptsächlich an die gespeicherten emails.
> (Stichwort "Briefgeheimniss")


Vorerst bleibe ich dabei:





> Alle Daten werden dort freiwillig eingegeben...



_Anderes Beispiel:_ jemand gibt in einer E-Mail über Google-Mail die vertrauliche Daten eines Dritten ein - er benutzt dazu zielgerichtet den Dienst als Überbinger, die Daten sind für diesen Dienst bestimmt um sie anderen mitzuteilen. Wo also soll da die Verletzung des Breifgeheimnisses sein?


----------



## Anonymous (21 November 2005)

Ich glaube wir reden hier aneinander vorbei. Was ich meine ist die Tatsache, daß es z.B. amerikanischen Behörden recht einfach gemacht wird Einsicht in eine Mailbox zu bekommen. Eine einfache Anfrage reicht schon fast aus.


----------



## Reducal (21 November 2005)

...o.K., dann sind wir nun bei einander - der Täter würde in den USA sein oder evtl. in einem exterritorialen Gebiet, irgendwo auf der Welt (Stichwort CIA) und somit gilt wahrscheinlich das Recht der USA.

Was gibt es eigentlich zu verbergen, was andere über einen Freemailer nicht sehen sollen? Wer da Bedenken hat (und die nicht unberechtigt) soll stets ein Blatt Papier nehmen und die Briefpost bemühen oder telefonieren oder verschlüsselte Rauchzeichen geben.


----------



## Anonymous (21 November 2005)

Vielen Dank für den Sarkasmus und dafür, daß Sie mir praktisch fast unterstellen entweder ein Spinner oder ein potentieller Krimineller zu sein.  :roll:


----------



## Timster (21 November 2005)

ralf2 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Hat schon jemand von Euch Erfahrungen damit? ...


Ich habe einen Account, aber nur für den Fall, dass ich tatsächlich mal einen Haufen Speicherplatz im Netz benötige.

Ansonsten ist mein Fazit eher negativ: Habe oft Systemausfälle erlebt (kein Versenden von Mail's möglich), die Web-Oberfläche reagiert bei mir relativ sensibel und bleibt oft stecken, die Oberfläche ist für meinen Geschmack zu unergonomisch gestaltet, das Label-System ist meiner Meinung nach einem herkömmlichen Folder-System nicht vorzuziehen (keine vernünftigen hirarchischen Strukturen möglich, zumindest nicht visuell nachvollziehbare - oder ich bin einfach zu doof dazu ) und - für mich das absolute KO-Kriterium - es ist kein IMAP möglich.

Ich habe daneben auch FastMail.FM probiert und bin hängen geblieben (allerdings bei der Variante, die 20 US$ pro Jahr kostet).

Schau doch mal > hier < rein, da gibt ausführliche Vergleichsdiskussionen.


----------

